# More troubles!



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

My bottle baby has been doing great! But this morning when I went out to feed her she wasn't all that interested. It had been about 4-5 hours since the last feeding. I'm a little worried. She's always been a little weak. And her back leg looks a little strange to me. She's not that great at walking but has been alive for about 3 days any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What kind of goat is she, how big, how much have you been feeding her, what kind of milk are you feeding?


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

She is a boer mix. She probably weighs about 5 pounds. Roughly 5 ounces every 5 hours, but she goes through the night without milk. We feed her unimilk. I'm sure that's not the best to feed but that's what I had on hand


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The standard advise would be to give a 1/4 - 1/2cc BoSe shot and a vitamin E gel cap to her for the wobbly legs. Some people swear their babies do fine on replacer and some people say it's bad. I use whole cow milk when I don't have goat's milk. 

I hope she got colostrum. What is her temperature? Pooping? Peeing?


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay thanks! I haven't taken her temperature. When I went out about 10 mins ago to feed she drank 4 ounces. She was walking around a little better too. Maybe it was just a phase. IDK. but I'll keep you posted. Thanks again!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Agree she needs her bo-se and vit e. Also a few syringes of a heavy mix of baking soda in warm/hot water drenched would help to settle her stomach. The backing soda will settle to the bottom and thats ok. Just put the tip of the syringe on the bottom and suck up the baking soda. The water is just the delivery system. She wont like it so after 3-5 does with a 4-6 cc syringe, might give her some straight warm water to wash it down. Im dealing with two sick babies myself. They were born out in what we call the poo barn when we werent looking. The boy bounced back after just one treatment. The girl on the other hand, I give a 50/50 chance. She is in rough shape. Anytime you see a baby off, it never hurts to give them some baking soda. Better to catch it when it might be a problem then when it IS a problem.


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks so much I'll give that a try!!!


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

I really need some more advice. She is getting weaker everyday. She went through the night and into later morning with no milk and only drank two ounces! I'm really worried I'm going to loose her. She isn't as vocal as she usually is. She usually screams and screams until I sit with her. Now she just grunts and small little bas. She stands very awkward too. She has goopy eyes. Also her breathing is short and shallow. I'm so worried. I feel awful, she looks so miserable!! Please please help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you get a temp on her? That will let us know how to treat her.

I agree with BO-Se


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

I didn't get her temperature yet. She has just been laying down! So scared of losing her


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Need a temp to know how to treat her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We absolutely need a temp. You may need to call a vet at this point.


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay I'll get on that. Do I use a house thermometer? Just like pigs right? Up the rear end? lol


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Not a cooking thermometer


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

okay. She seems to be doing a little better. yesterday she was grunting instead of yelling. She is really vocal so that made me nerveous. But today she is yelling normally. She has a weird stance though. Her back legs almost touch. WHich i'm almost positive isn't normal. I wasn't there for the birth. Maybe something went wrong? Not sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, a rectal temp, it should be 101.5 to 103.5 
anything under or over is not good.

A human thermometer can be use, I get the digital ones, they are quicker and easier to use. 
Sometimes you can find them at the dollar store, if not any drug store should have them.

If you want to save this goat, we need a temp. I am very concerned.

She just kidded? Is that right?

Is she shivering?
She may have milk fever, treat her for it right away. Calcium drench ect.

Or Polio maybe? Not sure give us all description of what she is doing?


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm going to have to run to a store to get one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

A lot better!! Honey has been doing better. She seems a little more energized. She is always excited to eat. She drinks as fast as possible. I make her let go and give her breaks. I'm not sure if I should let her drink all 5 ounces down in a minute lol No she doesn't shiver. She is about a week. She had a little goop in her eyes and a little runny nose. So when I vaccinated her I also gave her penicillin. I think she just has a little bug and I think she'll snap right out of it! Thanks to everyone who has been helping me address the problem


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are we talking about momma drinking too fast or a kid? If it is momma, allow her to drink as much as she wants.


Glad things are better.


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

The kid. She chugs the milk really fast. Me too!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Add a pinch of baking soda to one bottle a day.

I agree with the BO-SE (or some kind of Vit E and Selenium supplement). Even a Vit E capsule cut open and dribbled into her mouth would help.

Drinking too fast can cause a lot of air to get in the stomach, make a smaller hole in the nipple so she can't drink as fast. Bottle kids do tend to guzzzle because they get their milk 4 (or whatever) times a day instead of a few sips all day and night. 

What vaccination did you vaccinate the baby with? They do not have an immune system at this point, just passive immunity that was passed on to them from the colostrum. They are unable to make their own immunity until they are 2-3 months of age. If they need cdt, as treatment for enterotoxemia or precaution when disbudding then the CD or T anti toxin is used. The toxoid will do nothing until the kid develops her own immune system.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree lottsagoats1


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

What exactly will the baking soda do? Sorry I've never heard of that


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

The vaccination we gave her is norocillin.I believe it's called that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ChloeHope4him said:


> What exactly will the baking soda do? Sorry I've never heard of that


Baking soda neutralizes the gut.


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh okay thanks! And it's totally safe right? How much should I put in a 8 ounce bottle?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1/2 teaspoon would work.


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay thanks.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You might find that they dont much care for their milk with the baking soda in it. I put 1 table spoon per 2 gallons of milk. I can get away with 2 table spoons but at that point I can actually taste it in the milk. Why the adults love the taste I dont know but my babies hate it!


----------



## ChloeHope4him (Mar 1, 2015)

Haha okay much appreciated


----------

